# How to wear hand knit socks



## carhar (Oct 10, 2013)

I knit socks all the time and have done for years, but my problem is if I want to wear them myself I do not have the type of shoes that show them off. I would like to ask what type of shoes do you wear your socks with? I live in CA where it is to hot most of the time for wool socks, so it usually is only in the winter. 
Berkenstock sandals are the only things that most people here wear their hand made socks with. 
I usually sell all of my socks and but never ask about the wearer.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I wear mine with Crocs.


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

I wear clogs with my hand knit socks.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

agilitybritts said:


> I wear clogs with my hand knit socks.


I agree and someday hope to make myself one those patterns meant to show off the heel with fancy stitching! :roll:


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

carhar said:


> I knit socks all the time and have done for years, but my problem is if I want to wear them myself I do not have the type of shoes that show them off. I would like to ask what type of shoes do you wear your socks with?


I wear mine with http://www.dsw.com/shoe/dansko+elin+clog?prodId=316253&activeCats=cat10006,dsw12cat2130004


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

carhar said:


> I knit socks all the time and have done for years, but my problem is if I want to wear them myself I do not have the type of shoes that show them off. I would like to ask what type of shoes do you wear your socks with? I live in CA where it is to hot most of the time for wool socks, so it usually is only in the winter.
> Berkenstock sandals are the only things that most people here wear their hand made socks with.
> I usually sell all of my socks and but never ask about the wearer.


I wear Birkenstocks (Arizona model ) just so I can have my beautiful socks my mother knits for me on show year round! My mom is a prolific knitter at 83 and I have over 50 pair and every pair is treasured. She loves that I love them!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I wear my hand knit socks with all my shoes. I don't worry about the design showing to others. However, that said, I wear clogs a lot, and lots of versions of Dansko shoes and tend to take my feet out of the shoes when I sit and put my feet on top of them (often because my feet get hot, but often just to air them out because it feels good  ; my habits). I do, however, tend to carry the design down the leg which shows the design and down the top of the foot and not the sole. Interesting to see the design of the Dansko posted by Azmoonbugs--guess I will expand my collection of Dansko one more time!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Being from the Pacific Northwest, it's Birks and clogs for me! I also have several pair of Orthoheel Vionic sandals and clogs and they go perfect with them. 

Just for fun, here is a throw back picture that I posted last year of some sock yarn I chose specifically for this pair of clogs:


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

There are clear shoes and boots. I saw boots at WalMart a week ago. And I think if you search around on google you just might find shoes that are clear. I know I seen them but remembering where I saw them now that would be a shocker for the ol brain cells. :shock:


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> There are clear shoes and boots. I saw boots at WalMart a week ago. And I think if you search around on google you just might find shoes that are clear. I know I seen them but remembering where I saw them now that would be a shocker for the ol brain cells. :shock:


Ooo I saw a wonderful pair of boots that were clear in my LYS! Great for someone who wears handmade socks! :thumbup:


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

http://www.pactimowest.com/converse-all-star-clear-ox-jd-exclusive-262.html

http://www.knittersdreamstore.com/servlet/the-701/Clear-garden-clogs-womens/Detail


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> Being from the Pacific Northwest, it's Birks and clogs for me! I also have several pair of Orthoheel Vionic sandals and clogs and they go perfect with them.
> 
> Just for fun, here is a throw back picture that I posted last year of some sock yarn I chose specifically for this pair of clogs:


What flipp'in lovely shoes!


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Being from the Pacific Northwest, it's Birks and clogs for me! I also have several pair of Orthoheel Vionic sandals and clogs and they go perfect with them.
> 
> Just for fun, here is a throw back picture that I posted last year of some sock yarn I chose specifically for this pair of clogs:


Don't you love those clogs? I have a pair just like them except mine are navy where yours are purple. Don't have any knitted socks though. :thumbdown:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I wear them with sandals at this time of year and in the Spring. In the winter, I love having lots of warm wool socks to wear in my sneakers and boots and don't care who sees them. They just feel great to wear. Maybe that is why most of my socks are relatively plain like the pair I just finished.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Birkenstocks....living here in NC I can wear these all year round and especially in the winter, I can show off my hand knitted socks.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Great idea at the time, but the only size available were children's, which normally fit me, but you get rubber coupled with a wool sock and a barely fitting boot - they're mostly good for photo op only!


----------



## MASHEPP (Mar 13, 2011)

I found clear clogs but combined with a wool sock with a CA climate and they are very hot and steamy. I usually wear them with a birkinstock style sandal or leather clogs or crocs.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I just knit plain socks with worsted and use them as sleep socks, no more cold feet for me. I also wear them with my Birkenstocks.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Great idea at the time, but the only size available were children's, which normally fit me, but you get rubber coupled with a wool sock and a barely fitting boot - they're mostly good for photo op only!


Judy - looking fabulous - even if only for the photo! I LOVE your socks - and the little heart bead - nice touch!!! Hard for me to imagine trying to get my size 11 foot in a kid's size boot- maybe my big toe! LOL - I always wanted cute feet, but I'd probably fall over.


----------



## greythounds (Aug 26, 2011)

Dear Mopgenorth, Would you please tell me the maker of your fabulous clogs? Are they Birks?


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Clogs, slippers or boots, wear them every day at some time every day, making my fifth pair now.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I wear mine with black lace up shoes....I don't care about showing them off, I wear them because I like them, they are warm and there is NOTHING better than hand knitted socks.


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Just to be a smart A** let me suggest, I always wear mine on my FEET.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> Being from the Pacific Northwest, it's Birks and clogs for me! I also have several pair of Orthoheel Vionic sandals and clogs and they go perfect with them.
> 
> Just for fun, here is a throw back picture that I posted last year of some sock yarn I chose specifically for this pair of clogs:


To quote Gordon Ramsey " Wow, wow wow wow wow wow."


----------



## DarcyDog (May 1, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> Being from the Pacific Northwest, it's Birks and clogs for me! I also have several pair of Orthoheel Vionic sandals and clogs and they go perfect with them.
> 
> Just for fun, here is a throw back picture that I posted last year of some sock yarn I chose specifically for this pair of clogs:


Based on this posting last year, I purchased a pair of these! Love, love, love them. They are so comfortable. Perfect for a pair of thicker wool socks.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

DarcyDog said:


> Based on this posting last year, I purchased a pair of these! Love, love, love them. They are so comfortable. Perfect for a pair of thicker wool socks.


Where did you find them? I absolutely LOVE them!


----------



## galagal (Jan 14, 2014)

I love to wear mine in my clogs, usually the Mary Jane style, and I have a pair of the clear plastic clogs too.


----------



## DarcyDog (May 1, 2013)

siouxann said:


> Where did you find them? I absolutely LOVE them!


They are Spring Step. I looked around on the web to try and find a site where I could use a coupon. They are a bit expensive (around $109). I can't remember where I finally found them. Might have been Zappos.


----------



## JanetH (Nov 12, 2012)

I LOVE those clogs mopgenorth! Who makes them? Gotta get a pair of those!!!!!!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I wear mine with Dansko clogs.

Hazel


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

I too live in NC and generally go barefoot or wear my Vibram 5 Fingertoes shoes. If it's wet or really cold, I wear clogs and show off my lovely hand knits.


----------



## cathbeasle (Jun 8, 2012)

Birkenstocks for me and my knit socks.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

They're just socks! I wear them to keep my feet warm. I don't care if other people see them. I wear sneakers or loafers, and the tops are hidden under my jeans.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I wear mine with clogs, Birkenstocks or 'army' boots. Shoes, mud boots and 'cowboy' boots also come into play. If I want to show them off, always my Birkenstock sandals.


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

I knit hunting socks for my husband and he wears them under his combat boots. Of course, he doesn't particularly care if people see them or not.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I wear mine with normal shoes... the ankle shows and if someone asks I let them know I knitted them... its not important to show them off.. they are your secret!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Great idea at the time, but the only size available were children's, which normally fit me, but you get rubber coupled with a wool sock and a barely fitting boot - they're mostly good for photo op only!


Love these boots! I'm sure the heat build up is like getting a hot foot! How about using a very small drill bit and adding some air vents to them?


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

I love to wear my socks with clogs. Bought these last year after mogenpoth posted them. Happen to have them on today but with a pair of my socks that don't really match them. Don't care what others may think about the colors being pretty wild together!


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I wear them with almost any of the shoes that I have. My feet are very narrow and it's hard to find shoes that really fit these days -- the thickness of the socks helps to fill in the width of the shoes or boots. I don't care if anyone else sees my socks -- I wear them for my own comfort. I seldom go without shoes in the house -- in my day, it was considered very impolite to remove ones shoes except to wipe off mud and/or wet snow. We certainly would not walk around someone else's home in stocking feet. I've become somewhat accustomed to seeing younger folks in their stockings -- thankfully, my mother didn't live to see this. She would have been appalled at the very thought.


----------



## Fluffymahoot (Jul 12, 2011)

Here in Minnesota a lot of people remove their shoes or boots when entering someone's house to keep out dirt, slush, salt, ice, etc.

It's a wonderful way to show off our beautiful knitted socks. Hey, I just found a great reason to look forward to winter!


----------



## MomLes (Aug 17, 2014)

I was wearing Birkenstocks and hand knitted socks when we were stopped for a major construction delay on a mountain highway. I got out to stretch my legs and was mocked by a construction worker: "Socks and sandals! What are you - German?" Whenever I wear socks with my sandals now I think "Take that, construction guy!"


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I wear clogs mostly. I also have the clear clogs. I have a clear rain boot style boot, too, but I don't wear them often. I do lust after clear Doc Martin/army style lace up boot - some day I'll have them, too.

but I wear them with any shoe, no matter if others can see them or not. It is more important to me that I know they are there.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Fluffymahoot said:


> Here in Minnesota a lot of people remove their shoes or boots when entering someone's house to keep out dirt, slush, salt, ice, etc.
> 
> We used to keep a mat for folks to stand on while taking off their dirty/snowy overshoes and/or golushes. Their shoes weren't usually soiled so there was no reason to remove them. Sometimes the visitor would just stand on the mat and deliever a message while he/she dripped onto it -- that was quite acceptable. Bare or stocking feet was not an option, execpt, perhaps, for little children who could not stand still. Salt was seldom used on walks or roads at that time so maybe that's what changed the custom. Shoes were costly and therefore had to be protected. Showing one's feet was considered rather gross so it just wasn't done. Times have changed.


----------



## gapeach31781 (Oct 16, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> Being from the Pacific Northwest, it's Birks and clogs for me! I also have several pair of Orthoheel Vionic sandals and clogs and they go perfect with them.
> 
> Just for fun, here is a throw back picture that I posted last year of some sock yarn I chose specifically for this pair of clogs:


I love those shoes!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

knit2p2 said:


> Just to be a smart A** let me suggest, I always wear mine on my FEET.


 :lol: :lol: I was thinking the same thing, but I was reading all the posts before I added my comment.


----------



## smoses (Aug 12, 2011)

I wear mine with crocs. Go to the crocs website and you will see some sandals [that aren't clunky] that really show off your socks.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Yep, that is definitely a Pacific NW look, but yours is so much cuter than usual!!!



mopgenorth said:


> Being from the Pacific Northwest, it's Birks and clogs for me! I also have several pair of Orthoheel Vionic sandals and clogs and they go perfect with them.
> 
> Just for fun, here is a throw back picture that I posted last year of some sock yarn I chose specifically for this pair of clogs:


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

jmcret05 said:


> http://www.pactimowest.com/converse-all-star-clear-ox-jd-exclusive-262.html
> 
> http://www.knittersdreamstore.com/servlet/the-701/Clear-garden-clogs-womens/Detail


I have those exact same clear clogs.  I also have a pair of clear Converse Chuck Taylor high-tops similar to the ones you linked, but they don't have the little holes in the clear part.

I would post a pic of my feet wearing the sneakers and socks, but am not able to post a picture from my iPad since I was dumb enough to load the update this weekend....


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm telling my husband it's your fault that I bought these shoes! Everyone showed such cute shoes that I got an overwhelming urge to browse Shoebuy.com and I found these adorable red clogs. My birthday was last week so Happy Birthday to me!
These will show off hand knit socks very well and I'm planning to wear them to the Stitches West next spring.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

mrsbee03 said:


> I have those exact same clear clogs.  I also have a pair of clear Converse Chuck Taylor high-tops similar to the ones you linked, but they don't have the little holes in the clear part.
> 
> I would post a pic of my feet wearing the sneakers and socks, but am not able to post a picture from my iPad since I was dumb enough to load the update this weekend....


I was admiring the socks and clogs when I just saw your post and your iPad comment. I've gotten used to IOS7, but it didn't do anything for me except that their "new look" made it harder to read text on the keyboard and in my apps. 
I have IOS8 waiting for me to install and I don't know if I'm ready to deal with it, particularly if I have to do it from my laptop because of storage problems.


----------



## DarcyDog (May 1, 2013)

Sewvirgo said:


> I'm telling my husband it's your fault that I bought these shoes! Everyone showed such cute shoes that I got an overwhelming urge to browse Shoebuy.com and I found these adorable red clogs. My birthday was last week so Happy Birthday to me!
> These will show off hand knit socks very well and I'm planning to wear them to the Stitches West next spring.


Love these! What's the name of the shoe?


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> Being from the Pacific Northwest, it's Birks and clogs for me! I also have several pair of Orthoheel Vionic sandals and clogs and they go perfect with them.
> 
> Just for fun, here is a throw back picture that I posted last year of some sock yarn I chose specifically for this pair of clogs:


I love those shoes! I want some. are those the ortho heel vionic sandals?


----------



## ltcmomky (Aug 22, 2013)

Gabriell said:


> I wear mine with Crocs.


Have you seen that book that has socks with elaborate heels for Croc wearers? I bought it for my daughter.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

MomLes said:


> I was wearing Birkenstocks and hand knitted socks when we were stopped for a major construction delay on a mountain highway. I got out to stretch my legs and was mocked by a construction worker: "Socks and sandals! What are you - German?" Whenever I wear socks with my sandals now I think "Take that, construction guy!"


Socks and sandals! What are you - German?" That's funny!!! Makes me think of Octoberfest.

: :mrgreen:


----------



## donorato (Jun 13, 2013)

Omg! Your clogs are the bomb, where did you get them if you don't mind my asking? I love your yarn choice to go with them too--it's perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

I do wear my hand knit socks with my Birkenstocks. 
Jane


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> Judy - looking fabulous - even if only for the photo! I LOVE your socks - and the little heart bead - nice touch!!! Hard for me to imagine trying to get my size 11 foot in a kid's size boot- maybe my big toe! LOL - I always wanted cute feet, but I'd probably fall over.


LOL! You're cracking me up. That was a fun sock pattern, actually: Family Jewels


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Suo said:


> Love these boots! I'm sure the heat build up is like getting a hot foot! How about using a very small drill bit and adding some air vents to them?


Not a bad idea, because there's not only a heat factor, but some suction going on, too!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Sewvirgo said:


> I'm telling my husband it's your fault that I bought these shoes! Everyone showed such cute shoes that I got an overwhelming urge to browse Shoebuy.com and I found these adorable red clogs. My birthday was last week so Happy Birthday to me!
> These will show off hand knit socks very well and I'm planning to wear them to the Stitches West next spring.


Those are such a worthwhile purchase - they're gorgeous!


----------



## Pandora (May 12, 2011)

How about in a little intermission sspot, while not short changing your sock knitting, to do a few of those cuffs to wear at the top of boots for skiing, or cold? There are lots of darling patterns not yet created, and I think they'd be great for those craft shows some of you keep in touch with? Very irresistible, left over yarn use, actually practical, and surely a fashion statement!


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Suo said:


> I love to wear my socks with clogs. Bought these last year after mogenpoth posted them. Happen to have them on today but with a pair of my socks that don't really match them. Don't care what others may think about the colors being pretty wild together!


I bought these shoes on Amazon last year. They were cheaper than from the website, but I don't remember what I paid for them. They are really cute and I get lots of comments when I wear them.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

azmoonbugs said:


> I wear mine with http://www.dsw.com/shoe/dansko+elin+clog?prodId=316253&activeCats=cat10006,dsw12cat2130004


I wear orthodics. Can the insole be removed in these?


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> http://www.pactimowest.com/converse-all-star-clear-ox-jd-exclusive-262.html
> 
> http://www.knittersdreamstore.com/servlet/the-701/Clear-garden-clogs-womens/Detail


I just went to the Knitterdreamstore.com site and ordered the clear garden clogs for $29.95 plus shipping=$37.95. Hope they fit!


----------



## dottie ward (Feb 19, 2013)

I knit flip flop socks for myself. I also wear Birkenstocks and make anklets out of cotton for bicycling.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Suo said:


> I love to wear my socks with clogs. Bought these last year after mogenpoth posted them. Happen to have them on today but with a pair of my socks that don't really match them. Don't care what others may think about the colors being pretty wild together!


I LOVE your socks with the clogs!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Sewvirgo said:


> I'm telling my husband it's your fault that I bought these shoes! Everyone showed such cute shoes that I got an overwhelming urge to browse Shoebuy.com and I found these adorable red clogs. My birthday was last week so Happy Birthday to me!
> These will show off hand knit socks very well and I'm planning to wear them to the Stitches West next spring.


I love the red! I hope you post pictures of your sock with them when you get them!!!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

azmoonbugs said:


> I wear mine with http://www.dsw.com/shoe/dansko+elin+clog?prodId=316253&activeCats=cat10006,dsw12cat2130004


I love my Dansko shoes. I have those garden clogs that show the design through the holes.


----------



## thadeus40 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm also conflicted living in So. Calif. where flip/flops are the shoe wear of the day. I can't fit the socks into any of my shoes anyway though I'd love to wear them with loafers if only there was room. I end up giving them away mostly and saving some for padding around the house and TV watching in the evening.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I have so many Birkies and wear them all the time....with socks!


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

thadeus40 said:


> I'm also conflicted living in So. Calif. where flip/flops are the shoe wear of the day. I can't fit the socks into any of my shoes anyway though I'd love to wear them with loafers if only there was room. I end up giving them away mostly and saving some for padding around the house and TV watching in the evening.


Make some without toes, sort of like yoga socks. Or you can make them without toes and make a small connection between the big toe and rest of toes to hold them on. I saw a pattern or two on Ravelry for socks for flip-flops. If I can find any of them I'll post them here. Also, there are a few good patterns on Rav for Tabi socks, so you can cover your toes and still wear with flip-flops.

I am from So. Cal and there aren't many days cold enough there for full wool socks. But I pretty much lived in flip-flops and sandals when I lived there. There are a good share of chilly mornings where the tabi socks would come in handy! I didn't knit when I lived there, but if I did I would definitely want to make some of those. They are also nice because they actually show when you wear them.


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Mopgenorth, please do tell what clogs these are - I love them! And your socks are so perfect with them!


----------



## nananan22 (Dec 31, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Being from the Pacific Northwest, it's Birks and clogs for me! I also have several pair of Orthoheel Vionic sandals and clogs and they go perfect with them.
> 
> Just for fun, here is a throw back picture that I posted last year of some sock yarn I chose specifically for this pair of clogs:


Just wanted to tell you I LOVE these shoes!!!! What brand? I too wear Birkies and Orthoheel, 95% of the time. But those shoes are just waaaayyyy cool!


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Mopgenorth's shoes are Spring Step Lollipops. Here is the Amazon site where you can get them. Check out the different colors, too.

http://www.amazon.com/Spring-Step-Womens-Lollipop-Clog/dp/B003TV4MN8#


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

mopgenorth said:


> Being from the Pacific Northwest, it's Birks and clogs for me! I also have several pair of Orthoheel Vionic sandals and clogs and they go perfect with them.
> 
> Just for fun, here is a throw back picture that I posted last year of some sock yarn I chose specifically for this pair of clogs:


I wear them with all my shoes. Around the house, I wear clogs, though, and I slip them off a lot, especially when playing on the floor with my grandsons.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I wear them with sandals at this time of year and in the Spring. In the winter, I love having lots of warm wool socks to wear in my sneakers and boots and don't care who sees them. They just feel great to wear. Maybe that is why most of my socks are relatively plain like the pair I just finished.


Did you post the picture of your plain socks? I want to knit something easy if you can share the picture and also the link. Thanks.


----------



## sherrit (Jul 20, 2014)

sherritilstra said:


> I wear them with all my shoes. Around the house, I wear clogs, though, and I slip them off a lot, especially when playing on the floor with my grandsons.


I should add that, when I go to buy new shoes, I wear a pair of hand-knit socks, so I can be sure to buy shoes large enough to fit well with them.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Planet Shoes has the Spring Step Lollipop Clogs for $99 with free shipping and there are several coupons available on many of the coupon sites (Retailmenot for example).


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I wear my hand knitted socks the same way I wear bought socks - with all my shoes. Not that I wear many bought socks!


----------



## nananan22 (Dec 31, 2012)

PamieSue1 said:


> Mopgenorth's shoes are Spring Step Lollipops. Here is the Amazon site where you can get them. Check out the different colors, too.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Spring-Step-Womens-Lollipop-Clog/dp/B003TV4MN8#


Thank you- that was awfully nice of you to supply the info. I did look at them- super cute!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

knit2p2 said:


> Just to be a smart A** let me suggest, I always wear mine on my FEET.


Love your way of thinking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tofino5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks PamieSue1 and Suo, I'll check it out!


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

I haven't made or worn handmade socks but want to. Thank you all for the ideas.


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

mopgenorth: where are the clogs from. they are works of art in my opinion.


----------



## La la patti (Apr 3, 2011)

I actually wore socks with my Birkenstocks today. It was cool here today and I'm having some foot trouble. This may be the only thing that I can wear for awhile. Good thing that I'm a sock knitting fool lol! Don't have a clue how to attach a picture to this post ,or I'd show you my nice cozy boot socks that I finished last night.


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

DarcyDog said:


> Love these! What's the name of the shoe?


 L'Artiste by Spring Step and the style is Chino. I love them too!


----------



## Sewvirgo (Jul 27, 2011)

mopgenorth said:


> I love the red! I hope you post pictures of your sock with them when you get them!!!


 I have some great yarn that will look great with red. The picture is not of the socks I plan to knit but just gives a good idea of the yarn I want to use.
I've been wanting to try entrelac socks and with the thick stripe on this yarn, I think it will look really striking.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Being from the Pacific Northwest, it's Birks and clogs for me! I also have several pair of Orthoheel Vionic sandals and clogs and they go perfect with them.
> 
> Just for fun, here is a throw back picture that I posted last year of some sock yarn I chose specifically for this pair of clogs:


What brand (please) are these? SO cute!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I wear mine with Birk sandals until it gets really cold, then with Birk clogs.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

carhar said:


> I knit socks all the time and have done for years, but my problem is if I want to wear them myself I do not have the type of shoes that show them off. I would like to ask what type of shoes do you wear your socks with? I live in CA where it is to hot most of the time for wool socks, so it usually is only in the winter.
> Berkenstock sandals are the only things that most people here wear their hand made socks with.
> I usually sell all of my socks and but never ask about the wearer.


I've seen them worn with clogs and sometime back it was a popular trend to wear them with high heels...although that seemed strange to me. I've also seen the grammer school kids wear them with tennis shoes and short skirts. I think I've seen them worn that way in back to school catalogs for the dept. stores.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

My hand knit socks are just my normal winter socks. I wear them in any shoe or ankle boot that I wear in winter. I don't wear special shoes to 'show them off', though people sometimes comment when they see them peeking out from the bottom of my jeans, above the top of my shoes!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

PamieSue1 said:


> Mopgenorth's shoes are Spring Step Lollipops. Here is the Amazon site where you can get them. Check out the different colors, too.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Spring-Step-Womens-Lollipop-Clog/dp/B003TV4MN8#


I recently bought a couple of other pair of Spring Step shoes from Carson - http://www.carsons.com/shop/?catalogId=10051&storeId=10001&langId=-1&mm=1&query=spring+step I paid full price for the Lollipops and discovered later there were other places to get them for much cheaper and usually with free shipping and handling - Carson's have great sales and always a coupon for a percentage off, free shipping, etc. I got my last pair for $50 - no tax, no shipping!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Sewvirgo said:


> I have some great yarn that will look great with red. The picture is not of the socks I plan to knit but just gives a good idea of the yarn I want to use.
> I've been wanting to try entrelac socks and with the thick stripe on this yarn, I think it will look really striking.


Fabulous! Entrelac is one (of many) techniques I want to try someday - I love how it looks with socks - that may have to be my first.

Love the bright colors of the yarn! I know I probably look like a kooky old dork, but I run around in my capris showing off my fun socks (more so in the winter) the wilder the better! - although here in Las Vegas anything goes and when I turned 60 my "caring what other people think" radar significantly declined to about zero!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> .... Just for fun, here is a throw back picture that I posted last year of some sock yarn I chose specifically for this pair of clogs:


Those clogs are really eye catching. Love them.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

PamieSue1 said:


> I just went to the Knitterdreamstore.com site and ordered the clear garden clogs for $29.95 plus shipping=$37.95. Hope they fit!


I ordered mine yesterday and got a notice that they have shipped! Hope they fit!


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

AdeleRM said:


> They're just socks! I wear them to keep my feet warm. I don't care if other people see them. I wear sneakers or loafers, and the tops are hidden under my jeans.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

PamieSue1 said:


> I ordered mine yesterday and got a notice that they have shipped! Hope they fit!


I find them to be very forgiving - I wear a size 11 so I order size 42 and they are so comfortable even with thicker socks - I have worn them with lighter socks and used the snap off heel strap to keep my foot from slipping out - which is a great feature of the Lollipop! They have become my favorite travel shoe - especially in the airport, waiting in line at TSA, running to the gate, etc. My feet don't get fatigued at all.


----------



## lovespurple (Jun 22, 2011)

I wear them with clogs and hope to find some Birkenstocks to wear with them. I live in no. California and it is hot but wool wisks away moisture. I was raised in New England in a humid climate and wore wool socks year round before I moved here and learned to knit them years later.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> Birkenstocks....living here in NC I can wear these all year round and especially in the winter, I can show off my hand knitted socks.


Love your avatar


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

charliesaunt said:


> Birkenstocks....living here in NC I can wear these all year round and especially in the winter, I can show off my hand knitted socks.


Love your avatar


----------

